# Ou acheter un ipod pres de Tournai (B) ?



## HoNNiX (18 Décembre 2005)

Quelqun serait-il par hazard ou acheter un ipod nano 4Go blanc a Tournai, Mouscron ou alentours ?

Merci


----------



## touna (18 Décembre 2005)

voila sur cette page 
http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/


> Des centaines de Revendeurs Agréés Apple à travers le pays sont là pour vous aider à trouver le Mac qu'il vous faut. Pour connaître le revendeur le plus proche de chez vous, consultez la page Trouver un revendeur .


----------

